# Acer Aspire Ao751h Linux?



## hkcole (Jan 17, 2012)

First off, excuse me for not knowing anything about Linux. 

I have a netbook from 2008 or 2009, and it came with windows vista, which was out dated even then. However, i bought it anyways and now i want to put on linux so i can start learning about this os. I have an Acer Aspire AO751H, and wanted to know which version of ubuntu would be best for this netbook.

Specs are
CPU: Intel Atom Cpu Z520 @ 1.33ghz
Ram: 2gb
OS: 32bit Vista (bad, I know.)


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

By version i'm assuming you mean Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu etc or it's derivatives then it's really personal preference as you have a decent enough notebook for any distribution. Do a little research and see what one suits, plus there are articles on the site that can give you information to help choose. I'll link to one for you

A Guide to Choosing your Linux Distribution - Tech Support Forum

Steve


----------



## hkcole (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright, thank you for your input


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Your welcome:grin:, let us know what you decide, it's always interesting to hear about what choices of Linux people make.

Steve


----------

